# Last 2 days not so good



## Billh50 (Mar 29, 2017)

Well Monday I saw my Oncologist. Got some bad news. Where the tumor is makes it inoperable at this stage. So I  am in Stage 4  and they are hoping Chemo drugs will shrink the tumor. In the mean time I am on pain killers. Pain is almost constant and gets worse at times.
So that was Monday. Now Tuesday I felt a bit ok to do some machining on my indexer spindle. Well I go down in the shop and start turning more down. Well I started getting a lot of chatter in the beginning of the cut. I tried everything I could think of to remedy the situation to no avail. Not a good day.
So today I am just going to relax a bit and do nothing.


----------



## savarin (Mar 29, 2017)

Take care Bill and look after your self


----------



## ozzie46 (Mar 29, 2017)

Will keep you in prayer Bill.

Ron


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 29, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> Well Monday I saw my Oncologist. Got some bad news. Where the tumor is makes it inoperable at this stage. So I  am in Stage 4  and they are hoping Chemo drugs will shrink the tumor. In the mean time I am on pain killers. Pain is almost constant and gets worse at times.
> So that was Monday. Now Tuesday I felt a bit ok to do some machining on my indexer spindle. Well I go down in the shop and start turning more down. Well I started getting a lot of chatter in the beginning of the cut. I tried everything I could think of to remedy the situation to no avail. Not a good day.
> So today I am just going to relax a bit and do nothing.



Bill, attitude is everything in battling cancer.  Go back down there, get rid of the chatter. Then finish your part. You'll feel much better, and that will help . Everythings connected. 
Its when you don't feel good mentally, that you need to push and get over it.  

Good luck.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 29, 2017)

i hope you get to feeling better Bill.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 29, 2017)

Bill,  I'm sorry about the bad news.  Not much of a consolation but sometimes these tumors do regress.  I certainly hope that it is the case for you.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 29, 2017)

Went to pain Dr yesterday, spent entire day in excruciating pain from being up and traveling. But I'm so sorry for your Dr reply. Ill be praying for the chemo , no fun but sometimes it works really well. Use the full gambit food changes , whatever they say that helps. Bill I really do think God helps us, I'm hurting like somebody's ripping my insides apart right now I've had no relief from the epidural but I'm scheduled for another next Tuesday. If it don't help I'm going to Jefferson in Philly and either I come out in no pain or I don't come out at all. My directives are on file I'm done in and can't take no more.


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks for the best wishes. Only time will tell. I am hoping it does shrink as the pain should lessen or be gone if it does. right now it is against both my bladder and rectum. It causes a lot of pain when sitting. But does ease up a little when standing or laying down. But even then it does not always ease up when standing or laying down. Good days and bad. I was going to ask the Oncologist if it would have been operable 6 months ago when I first notice the discomfort when sitting. But then I figured why bother. It's too late now. But it does leave me wondering about my Urologist not doing a scan back then and waiting until I couldn't pee on my own and had real pain.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 29, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> Thanks for the best wishes. Only time will tell. I am hoping it does shrink as the pain should lessen or be gone if it does. right now it is against both my bladder and rectum. It causes a lot of pain when sitting. But does ease up a little when standing or laying down. But even then it does not always ease up when standing or laying down. Good days and bad. I was going to ask the Oncologist if it would have been operable 6 months ago when I first notice the discomfort when sitting. But then I figured why bother. It's too late now. But it does leave me wondering about my Urologist not doing a scan back then and waiting until I couldn't pee on my own and had real pain.


He should have done that right away , I've been screwed by Dr s for ever. I'd see a lawyer not right for him to at least do xrays and bladder scan . May have helped . Six months extra growth means ALOT.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 29, 2017)

_Hang Tough my friend. _
_  **G**_


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 30, 2017)

Based on what I've seen pain from cancer is the worst.
We are all hoping and praying the meds work to resolve the tumor!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Sandia (Mar 30, 2017)

Praying for you fellows with health issues.


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 31, 2017)

I found the reason for the chatter today. I guess the bearings in my live center are shot. Switched to a dead center and all chatter is gone.


----------



## mcostello (Mar 31, 2017)

One step at a time.


----------



## EmilioG (Mar 31, 2017)

Praying for you Bill.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 1, 2017)

Everyday is new day we can approach it with the best desires  till we get the crap beat out of us , Bill I'm praying for great things for us here you Mark, me and I know some others who have there backs to the wall in one way or another. Money is always a worry when your like us with only one low fixed income. I don't know how but it seems I'm always broke , but something I don't worry about is money. In the past I've always been able to repair something and sell it or sell tools I have just always been able to get what I need . My wife she a constant worrier of money. She gets so ****** at me when boxes come . Gives me hell , but she's a homebody wants to do or go no where or anything. Even her hobbies she liked hurt her arthritis so she just cooks and eats and watch our gran baby a few days a week. But we make it , I keep telling her she needs to live life not just EXIST . I got a good woman , non better she's been thru hell with all my disabilities and problems from it. I don't think anyone else would have stuck with cranky pain riddled old crippled man. But we've got 42 in April , not many make that many years. If your blessed with a good woman , truly your rich beyond money. Bill what size taper is your tailstock center? EBay has cheap ones around $15.00 some lower .  God bless you miracles ahead, AMEN.


----------



## wawoodman (Apr 1, 2017)

Hopes and prayers to all of you.


----------



## Billh50 (Apr 1, 2017)

Well the fixed center worked well. I have the outside done except for the thread on the end. I will be ordering a steady rest after the 3rd when my monthly money comes in. I ended up with only $6.99 in the bank this month. Talk about cutting it close. Will do the threading after the bores are done.
My wife is great because she takes good care of me and doesn't get upset when a package comes in now and then. She knows I only have 2 things I like to do. One is riding my motorcycle and the other is making things. Right now I can't ride because of the tumor so am hoping it shrinks enough in next couple months so I can sit on the bike without pain.
I also have 2 good friends that help with the heavy stuff when needed. Both within 5 minutes of the house. So I am well taken care of that way. And I know they say money isn't everything but it sure hell helps now and then.


----------

